# 400-HP Nissan Juke-S Built by Fox Marketing



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Fox Marketing has been building project cars for over a decade now, and it appears that Nissan's Juke-R project has inspired them to tackle the funky crossover themselves. They're not in the mood to one-up the Juke-R project though, as Fox Marketing has always specialized in building projects any real car enthusiast could do also.

The team will utilize Nissan's factory 1.6L AWD powertrain but will add a custom intercooled turbo setup in order to motivate it to 400-hp. Braking will be upgraded with a six-piston, 14-inch setup while custom 20×9-inch wheels will adorn all four corners. Fox Marketing will also add a simple, yet clean and functional aerodynamic kit to the exterior while performance springs will handle the suspension duties.

Once the body modifications are completed, BASF will contribute with some Foxy Orange paint while the interior will feature racing seats from Yonaka's Ronin line. Fox Marketing anticipates the project to make its official debut in the coming months, so we'll keep our eyes out.

More: *400-HP Nissan Juke-S Built by Fox Marketing * on Autoguide.com


----------

